# Bp spill pic of whats to come of our gulf!!!



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What is the point of this thread?

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f70/oil-mahi-75592/








.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Wasn't this same pic posted about a week ago


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Never wanted this to look like a gloom and doom post infact nothing more than a simple observation.I found the pic on facebook and was told that it was oil in the fishes stomach.I hope for all fishermen and women that the oil does no more damage than what it has already.I just thought that the people on this forum would like to see what came out the water.If you go through and read all the post ive ever posted youll see that this is the first post ive ever mentioned in reguards to the BP oil spill.


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

I caught that fish and took the pic. No one knows what it is yet. Fish turned over to Okaloosa Country reef management. Chain of custody documented. NO chemical analysis yet....

Dem's the facts.... everything else is opinionated BS.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I deleted my post's. Sorry about jumping the gun like I did. I thought you were trying to do something you were not. My bad.


----------



## Per-Diem (Mar 24, 2010)

Old pic and it was not oil!


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

> Old pic and it was not oil!


Really?.... do tell, and you know this how? How old is the pic? did you examine and perform chemical analysis on the contents?.... me thinks not... I do not know if it's
oil or not, and neither does ANYONE else right now... written words are not proof of anything chemical....


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Its no prob man.I love fishing just like every other member on this forum.Im glad that the guy who took the picture spoke up.I hope it dosent turn out to be oil but if it is then im certain the FLORIDA FISH AND GAME will do what they can to try to correct the issue.Its good to see understanding people working together in the fishing community.We all share a common LOVE IN LIFE AND THATS FISHING.


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

no problem, but these internet experts that chime in with their opinionated BS like "that's not oil" have NFClue. Just tryin to keep it "reel".

These BP asswipes have phkd us ALL royally. Anyone that thinks different is DELUDED.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

I took the pic from my friend Aprils facebook.I know nothing about it.Im glad that the owner of the pic spoke up.Its good that you turned the fish over to the propper people.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lcruiser said:


> no problem, but these internet experts that chime in with their opinionated BS like "that's not oil" have NFClue. Just tryin to keep it "reel".
> 
> These BP asswipes have phkd us ALL royally. Anyone that thinks different is DELUDED.


HAHAHAHAA people jumping the gun. Seen your picture on channel 3 news this morning. "April" whoever that is submitted it and told them it was oil. Thats whats wrong with this whole deal people over reacting and the media feeding off of it without even doing any research.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

lcruiser said:


> no problem, but these internet experts that chime in with their opinionated BS like "that's not oil" have NFClue. Just tryin to keep it "reel".
> 
> These BP asswipes have phkd us ALL royally. Anyone that thinks different is DELUDED.


Just a couple of comments. I really don't have the time of energy to argue with anyone. I've cleaned a whole lot of big dolphin. Seen that mess plenty of times. Not really sure, but, most fish, I think, if they ingest that much oil, wouldn't they die from it? By what you are posting, you will not be happy till someone tells you "it's oil". Anyone else is a dumbass. Far as BP screwing everyone? Your right...they set that rig up and blew it up on purpose just to spend 20 billion they didn't need. Yep, they planned to sink a multimillion dollar rig and kill 11 people. They were bored and need to fight 1000's of lawsuits. You got em' figured out.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> I've cleaned a whole lot of big dolphin. Seen that mess plenty of times. QUOTE]
> 
> +1
> I have seen it in fish more than once well before the oil spill. Hell I cleaned a flounder last year that had the same mess in it. Washed it off, ate it and Im still here typing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

+ 2


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

too funny. Divination and mind reading...Cool.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

lcruiser said:


> too funny. Divination and mind reading...Cool.


Nope
"no problem, but these internet experts that chime in with their opinionated BS like "that's not oil" have NFClue. Just tryin to keep it "reel".

These BP asswipes have phkd us ALL royally. Anyone that thinks different is DELUDED."

You have stated yourself, if someone disagrees they have no f**cking clue and if they think differently than you they are deluded.

The guy from UWF was summarily dismissed by you as "bullshit"

Just a honest questions out of common sense...


If oil is toxic, how could this dolphin still be alive and kicking after ingesting such an obviously large amount?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> ...... Hell I cleaned a flounder last year that had the same mess in it. Washed it off, ate it and Im still here typing.:thumbsup:


Oh no! It's just a matter of time.... My grandma did that and she's dead.

Died at the young of age of 98.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Downtime although I agree whole heartedly with your post, you are in danger of a flogging or something like that from some on the forum for using common sense.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

lcruiser said:


> no problem, but these internet experts that chime in with their opinionated BS like "that's not oil" have NFClue. Just tryin to keep it "reel".
> 
> These BP asswipes have phkd us ALL royally. Anyone that thinks different is DELUDED.


I'm one of your internet experts that said it's NOT oil and gave you experienced reasons why. Like I have seen it in Flounders for 35 years that I have been here in Pensacola and that there are a lot of squid that get eaten. I do believe squid have THAT kind of ink when they get eaten. You are the deluded Asswipe to believe that a fish could live after ingesting that much crude oil. Squid and fish living in a mud bottom + who knows what other natural occurring stuff causes that, Get over it this oil spill hasn't caused any damage to the fish population.:yes::yes::thumbup:


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

If it is oil then they have been ingesting it for one hell of a long time because I have had that exact same crap in fish that I have cut up for at least a decade in this area. So, we can go with the assumption that it really is oil, in which case we have to assume that fish have been eating oil for at least a decade. Or we can assume that since several of us including the dude from UWF have seen it before and have logical explanations for it that it is not oil at all and has nothing to do with the spill, which means.....***Move Along, There is Nothing to See Here***


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

Bigwill4life said:


>


 I wonder If there was enough oil - If I could just wring the fish out and fry it (save on canola oil)


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

I work off shore. if the general public only knew how much oil and chemicals everyday since the beging of drilling in the gulf had been spilled or drained they would just fall over dead LOL with that said it has gotten alot better over the last 10 years but dang the oil in the gulf not to talk about the natural leaks from the sea bed. any time the news gets involved they get it wrong most of the time yes it was a bad spill but not even a drop in the bucket.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL....all the "chemists" on here are funny


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lcruiser said:


> LOL....all the "chemists" on here are funny


 
People have the same right to believe its not oil as you do to believe it is. So why be one sided. Use a little common sence about it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lcruiser, just cirious, how long have you been catching and cleaning these fish?


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

lcruiser said:


> LOL....all the "chemists" on here are funny


 If people on here who say it isn't oil are cemists then aren't you also one for saying it is oil? Guess you are funny too.


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL.... over ten years, cleaned hundreds of them and so have my friends. No one ever seen that before. You guys are mistaking "objectivity" with "subjectivity", but that's fine. There is a lot of entertainment value in the opinionated spooge. I've said several times I have no idea what it is, but neither does anyone else, YET. Fun thread though. I needed the laughs.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

lcruiser said:


> LOL....all the "chemists" on here are funny


I'm no chemist, although I do lab work in the gas industry as part of my job. You never did answer my question. How is that fish still swimming after eating all that oil? 

The other thing you seem to have overlooked. You're not the only one who has cleaned a fish. And for many years too. People are telling you.."I've seen this before", and you don't even ask any particulars. If it were so important to you, seems like you might would show some interest in that fact. Oh well. Think what you want, in my honest opinion, it's is bodily fluids produced by that particular fish. Like it or not, believe it or not, I have worn plenty of it and seen plenty just like it. Had you cleaned the "hundreds" of large dolphin as you say you have, I would have to ask, why is it you haven't seen it also? But, hey, if you haven't...you haven't. So be it.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Can I tell from a photo if that's oil? No

Have I ever seen this before? Yes, fairly common been cleaning fish for over 35 years 

Has there been any confirmed reports of oil contaminated fish? I have not seen any, if some has please send me the link.

OBTW, pretty poor filet job on that dolphin, way too much meat left on the backbone,


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL.... have at it guys... this should keep you off the streets for a while.

http://worldvisionportal.org/wvpforum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=1043&p=2539#p2539


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

lcruiser said:


> LOL.... have at it guys... this should keep you off the streets for a while.
> 
> http://worldvisionportal.org/wvpforum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=1043&p=2539#p2539




You're right, that certainly is funny.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

WW2 said:


> You're right, that certainly is funny.


+1

Gotta love fearmongers!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I am not a chemist but I am also not color blind. We have one major problem with that being oil, it's black. The oil is not black...so........?

My guess is mr cruiser that you, and people like you, were watching reruns of the beverly hillbilly's (the part where Jed shoots at the rabit and the BLACK oil comes out of the ground) when myself and a lot of other people were out there trying to clean up acres of REDISH/BROWN unrefined crude OIL.

Maybe you're too high strung, you should go lay by the cement pond in a straw hat and relax a little.


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

All that money I wasted at GNC on fish oil....BUMMER!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Matt Mcleod said:


> I am not a chemist but I am also not color blind. We have one major problem with that being oil, it's black. The oil is not black...so........?
> 
> My guess is mr cruiser that you, and people like you, were watching reruns of the beverly hillbilly's (the part where Jed shoots at the rabit and the BLACK oil comes out of the ground) when myself and a lot of other people were out there trying to clean up acres of REDISH/BROWN unrefined crude OIL.
> 
> Maybe you're too high strung, you should go lay by the cement pond in a straw hat and relax a little.


But, amazingly it looks EXACTLY like squid ink that mahi mahi have as #1 or #2 on their list of favorite things to munch on.....


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Did anyone eat the fillet?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I didn't eat those Fillets but I'm going to eat the hell out of these oil soaked Mullet Roes in the morning with some scrambled eggs. Then the bodies will be smoked, Just look at all those black spots. The same black spots I have been eating for 50 years from the Gulf. Pictures of the finished smoked mullet to follow in about three hours or so. Nice day if it don't rain...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Ruh Roe....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Whiting you seem to like that oiled finger:yes: If it's really oil just do a self prostate exam on yourself.


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL....you guys crack me up.....

Not one person on here knows what any of that stuff is chemically. This is like trying to explain to someone what "money" is and isn't. The world is just one giant circle jerk. Netporn is fun to watch though.

BTW, that green shit in your wallet ain't money. This should start a whole new circle jerk with lube and spooge flying everwhere.. [ popcorn ]


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't believe there weren't any comments on the Fletch quotes. No Chevy Chase fans here?

That was the doctor's office scene when he was getting a prostate exam, singing "Moon River".... classic.



Tough crowd here...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

lcruiser said:


> LOL....you guys crack me up.....
> 
> Not one person on here knows what any of that stuff is chemically. This is like trying to explain to someone what "money" is and isn't. The world is just one giant circle jerk. Netporn is fun to watch though.
> 
> BTW, that green shit in your wallet ain't money. This should start a whole new circle jerk with lube and spooge flying everwhere.. [ popcorn ]


It seems like you want it to be your way or no way. That way being, "it's oil". I agree, I am not 100% sure what it is, but, I'm pretty sure what it isn't, from experience. 

And you never did answer my question.........


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The finished product, Cooling:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

lcruiser said:


> LOL....you guys crack me up.....
> 
> Not one person on here knows what any of that stuff is chemically. This is like trying to explain to someone what "money" is and isn't. The world is just one giant circle jerk. Netporn is fun to watch though.
> 
> BTW, that green shit in your wallet ain't money. This should start a whole new circle jerk with lube and spooge flying everwhere.. [ popcorn ]



What's awesome here is that you are the one cracking us up too. 

Just like we don't know what it is chemically, neither do you or anyone you have sent your "samples" to. And trying to logically explain to you that we have all seen it prior to the spill, so, it doesn't matter what it is because it was there before the spill, is like trying to clap with one hand. 

You're right, it's oil. i suggest you sell your boat and all of your fishing equipment and then delete your account from here. Your fishing life has been ruined by BP. Good luck in the lawsuit and your next hobby of underwater soap carving or full contact basket weaving.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

swhiting said:


> Ruh Roe....


Thats funny stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lcruiser said:


> LOL.... have at it guys... this should keep you off the streets for a while.
> 
> http://worldvisionportal.org/wvpforum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=1043&p=2539#p2539


Looks like they are calling BS as well, thanks for proving everyones point on here.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

lcruiser said:


> LOL....you guys crack me up.....
> 
> Not one person on here knows what any of that stuff is chemically. This is like trying to explain to someone what "money" is and isn't. The world is just one giant circle jerk. Netporn is fun to watch though.
> 
> BTW, that green shit in your wallet ain't money. This should start a whole new circle jerk with lube and spooge flying everwhere.. [ popcorn ]


You and Kim should hang out and throw your sky is falling theories and put your chemical engineering minds together and bp will be knocking at yalls door so they can hire you to figure out all the worlds problems


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

WW2 said:


> What's awesome here is that you are the one cracking us up too.
> 
> *You're right, it's oil. i suggest you sell your boat and all of your fishing equipment* and then delete your account from here. Your fishing life has been ruined by BP. Good luck in the lawsuit and your next hobby of underwater soap carving or full contact basket weaving.


Since fishing is permanently ruined in this area, there probably won't be much of a market for that fishing stuff. It will probably have to be liquidated for pennys on the dollar. I'm not sure what I would do with it either, but I guess I could come up with a few bucks to help offset the loss...:whistling:


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

too funny....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's this AMs breakfast. Don't knock it unless you try it. For those who want to try it, Go to Marias seafood and get a package of the red mullet roe it's cheap like $2 and change take one stick and squeeze the roe out of the sack, mix with one or two chicken eggs. if you like some garlic and pepper and salt, Mix up real good then fry until it looks like the picture. Eat this in the morning and you wont be hungry all day. Better hurry because the roe season will soon be over.:thumbup:


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

sealark said:


> Here's this AMs breakfast. Don't knock it unless you try it. For those who want to try it, Go to Marias seafood and get a package of the red mullet roe it's cheap like $2 and change take one stick and squeeze the roe out of the sack, mix with one or two chicken eggs. if you like some garlic and pepper and salt, Mix up real good then fry until it looks like the picture. Eat this in the morning and you wont be hungry all day. Better hurry because the roe season will soon be over.:thumbup:


ugh, I am starving now. Stop posting food I know where you live.... lol


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Another side dish from the BP contaminated mullets, Mullet Dip.


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

Enjoyed the thread. Now that's it's beaten to death, how does everyone like the $2K that was stolen from each of you and your offspring the past couple of days.

That was a lot of fuel and bait. But I digress.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

lcruiser said:


> Enjoyed the thread. Now that's it's beaten to death, how does everyone like the $2K that was stolen from each of you and your offspring the past couple of days.
> 
> That was a lot of fuel and bait. But I digress.


Haven't got to watch the news in a few days so not sure what $2K you are referring to.


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

Shhhhhh... don't tell anyone. That $600 B came out of everyone's A$$.....Shhhhh

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...1354774194.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEADNewsCollection


----------

